# broadhead help/ suggestions



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

This is my first year hunting I am using a older horton explorer crossbow and the broadheads my friend already had 3 blade expandables. I shot a little 90# doe blew straight through dropped her in 20yrds. After seeing a monster 8 the next day I was conserned that the smaller heads wouldnt do the job so the guy at Dicks sold me the Rage 2 blade with the 2" cutting diamiter this past friday I had a 120-130lb doe 12yrds under my ladder stand stuck her broad side the head went in maybe 3" I tracked her over 2 miles following a blood trail then nothing those heads I now know are for faster compound bows and waisted my 40 bucks and legs for the rest of the weekend anyone who shoots a crossbow that has success with a certain head please let me know. I will countinue to use the 3 blade that passed through the doe I am just looking for something that leaves a bigger hole/damage as it had a very small entry and exit and didnt seem to leave much room for error. Thanks


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Just can't go wrong with Muzzy 100's. Been using them for like 10yrs.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree with Ramfan. 100 gr 3 blade muzzys. Not the MX3. You can get a 6 pack for $35 bucks and you can buy replacement blades. I have never lost a deer due to this broadhead not performing.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

cubsfan,

pick a good quality broadhead - fixed 3 blade (muzzy, thunderhead etc.) and keep the blades RAZOR sharp and you should not have a problem if they shoot/group o.k.. Just don't buy the cheapies from Walmart or any other store, you don't want junk or a flimsy head hitting your deer they deserve better. Good luck.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The Rage broadheads are good broadheads, I tried them for the first time this year and was pleased with them . I have shot 4 deer with them and had no problems. The first deer I shot with them was at 12yds also just like yours and it passed clean through it . 

But no matter what you have to remember , it doesnt matter what the cutting diameter of the cutting blades are it is the placement of your shot . Big deer dont require big broadheads to kill them. 

If you only got 3" of penetration at 12yds you hit bone plain and simple. Your bow I am sure is fully capable of shooting the rage . There are broadhead companies that make broadheads for crossbows ( Excalibur, Grim Reaper, and NAP) . Shop around a little bit or just buy muzzy's . They have been around for years and are a great broadhead. 

But my suggestion is to research broadheads before you let someone at Dicks Sporting Goods tell you what to buy . I wouldnt listen to anyone at dicks for information like that . I would get on my computer first and do some search's . Good luck hope you find a good broadhead .


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I would agree with bulldawg. I use a crossbow and with 150 lbs of pull, that is plenty of power to go clean thru as long as you miss the shoulder or spine. Really its all about placement. You could use a field point and kill a deer as long as you hit them right. I use the tekons with my horton. They shoot an incredible grouping for me. And that is more important then anything. My buddy uses the rage's with his horton and his shoots great with them. Also dont forget that if your in a tree, your shooting angle is different then if your practicing on the ground all the time.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've been using the Spitfire mechanicals for years and have never had a problem with my Horton 175lb. crossbow. My son uses them in his Horton 150lb. crossbow. He dropped a button buck 2 weeks ago with it at 23 yds. complete pass thru! He went 20 yds and dropped.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I use a horton 150 lb. and have been using 2-blade rages for the past 3 seasons...I have zero complaints. Perhaps your blade wasn't in place and caused the arrow to slow down? Hit bone? Tough call but I wouldn't rush out and buy new b-heads yet. Bad luck...now git out there and try again!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

MUZZY 3 or 4 blade. Rage are great broodheads until you hit bone. Remember shoot them in the rib cage and most broadheads will work. Until then get yourself a pack of Muzzy Broadheads and don't look back!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you use a Practice Blade by mistake? It would seem that a dull Target broadhead would only travel a few inches in a deer. Some of our members are doing great this year with the 2 blade Rage broadheads.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Horton 150 pound ....

This year I switched to NAP bloodrunners 3 blade expendables. They are wicked. I matched them with the Bone Collector carbon bolt. They fly straight and tight. Extremely happy with them so far.


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

Last night I ran into the same problem. I had a nice buck come in at about 30 yards as he was running away i noticed that my bolt was hanging about 3/4 of the way out of his side. I used to use thunderheads 100gr with my compound but the rage 2 blades were recommended to me for my cross bow. Now I am tyring to figure out rather i need to try and find a better broad head or not. It looked like i hit him right in the ribs.........but i couldnt find no blood and i looked for hours. A buddy of mine told me to look again that he might of been bleeding internally but i never have shot one that didnt show no blood sign. To say the least i have had a rock in my gut and the wife is geeting tired of hearing about it


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow I thought the guys on th e fishing forum were helpfull but you guys have been great!! I have heard great things about the rage and researched them thats why I notched one up I did have a great blood trail and am 98% sure I hit her in the ribs 3"s or so behind shoulder it must have been one of the blades opened premature becausr it was fresh out of the package sharp. I did some research and have seen nothing but great reviews on the thunderheads fixed 3 blade. Thanks again to all of you for your fast responses and help! Big bucks and happy Tday to all.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I will say on the first deer I mentioned in my first post was at 12yds also , that with the shot being so close I dont think it gave the broadhead time to do its job and open up. Because it didnt , the holes werent that big . But were still sufficient enough to destroy the whole right lung . Do I think these broadheads are going to work everytime (probably not ) . But they will efficient enough to work good with a properly placed shot. The second deer I shot did hit bone and did not pass all the way through at 15yds , but was good enough to knick heart and put the deer down in a short distance. 

I will suggest the spitfire though. I have a good friend that started using them with his crossbow this year and is very pleased. He has had tremendous results with them . He did mention they are built a little better than the rage. 

But one thing you have to remember with the rage is that you have to make sure the blades are set in the o ring everytime and that they are screwed all the way in your arrow . Everytime I knock an arrow with a rage on it in the stand I ALWAYS check both. Because if the blades are not set in the o ring properly you most likely will not get good deployment when it hits the animal . Good Luck hope you find a braodhead to suit your bow .


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I used to hunt with a barnett cross bow thunder head broad heads and have since changed to a compound HOYT still using thunder heads 100 grain if it works dont fix it


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

In my opinion the Rage 2 blade (2") is the best there is. I have shot and seen several deer hit with the Rage and there is nothing like it. I also like that fact that my rage and field points shoot the exact same, so there is no need to change your sights for broadheads.

I can post some pictures of the effects if you would like.

Let me know.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a Horton Dakota SL that is 150# draw.
Last year when talking to a Horton rep he stated the following to me: if using aluminum bolts then use 125 grain broadheads; and, if using carbon bolts then use 100 grain broadheads. If matched correctly, and shot placement is correct, then any deer should drop within 50 yards.
I've proved it true last year with a doe and this year with a buck.
Something to keep in mind...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i too am a rage fan. ive killed plenty of deer during archery season and ive never seen blood like i seen with rage holes. rage makes a 125 grain head just for crossbow bolts, but id say you hit bone. when i was a serious crossbow hunter i shot thunderhead 125's and never lost a deer. i had a lot of overhead shots too.


----------



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

i have had all my success in bowhunting with muzzy 100 grain three blade broad heads shot my first buck in 2009 with a cheap carbon arrow and the bad to to the bone for a reason was about a thirty yard shot with a slight quarter lodged it in the back shoulder deer didnt even make it twenty yards. this was with a bear omni pro split limb compound. i have it shooting at about 305 fps with my current set up 72lbs of draw factory weight. i have one thing i would like to add for using fixed blade broadheads with a cross bow it is pretty important to have the blades lined up with the fletchings helps with how the arrow flies.... in my opinion anyway. they dont call muzzy broadheads bad to the bone for a reason....


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

Use what ever your comfortable with.Personally the cheep Walmart Realtree 100 grain broad heads work awsome. My self ,brother bestfriend,lets just say several of us,use them between all of us. We kill several pope and young,3 Ohio big bucks,countless does.Why use anything that cost 39 dollars? You use 1 time. I fell for those Rage 2 blades 39 dollars,Grim Reapers 41 dollars. They both killed deer,with little penetration. I never had to track a deer more then 200 yards with these 12 dollar broadheads. Good luck choosing.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I would like to say that all broadheads will kill if the shot placement is correct. Some will work better when it is not. When selecting a broadhead the first thing I would want is accuracy. Without it the biggest baddest broadhead made is not worth a darn. Shooting a crossbow I believe mechanicals are the way to go for the best accuracy. Like any fixed blade head you will have to "tune" your arrows. They will not fly like a field tip. If your shooting a crossbow at a slower speed than a blade with a smaller diameter should give you bettter penetration. I've used the 100gr Steelheads for years with great success out of my Horton although the entry/exit holes were not steller. But, they shot like darts and got the job done. I've went to the Rage 125gr two blades because I'm now shooting a new xbow at 370+fps and it shoots them like darts. At that speed the 2in cutting diameter does not effect my penetration... it's plain nasty. So, IMO shoot what your bow shoots the best and make a good shot...whether fixed blade or mechanicals.


----------

